# Ignore list and friend requests



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok, so I'm having two problems with TAM as of late, and I wonder if anyone else is having the same issues?

1. Rejecting friend requests. I received a friend request from some random user who I've never engaged with on the boards. I declined the request... but it still shows up as pending. I tried to decline the request several times, but it doesn't work.

2. Ignore list. I've tried to add a use to my ignore list multiple times, to no avail. I still see this user's posts, and I would prefer not to.

ETA: And I have successfully done both of these things in the past, so it's clearly a new problem.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I know that I have a damned-near endless list of TAM friends! 

But the common denominator there is that they've either engaged me in dialogue, or I them!

And I feel rather good about all of them! After all, they've more than exhibited to me that they are indeed, fantastic people, each in their very own way!*


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

FeministInPink said:


> Ok, so I'm having two problems with TAM as of late, and I wonder if anyone else is having the same issues?
> 
> 1. Rejecting friend requests. I received a friend request from some random user who I've never engaged with on the boards. I declined the request... but it still shows up as pending. I tried to decline the request several times, but it doesn't work.
> 
> ...




How are you blocking / ignoring? Through a web browser at the main TAM site or through Tapatalk? Try Tap. It should work.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> How are you blocking / ignoring? Through a web browser at the main TAM site or through Tapatalk? Try Tap. It should work.


I tried BOTH. And neither worked.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

And yet you can still see me wordsmith!!

Muhhuhhahuu


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Why is this entire thread blank?


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

MarriedDude said:


> And yet you can still see me wordsmith!!
> 
> Muhhuhhahuu


I didn't try to block you!


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Herschel said:


> Why is this entire thread blank?


Maybe this is why I only have 2 friends here. It's ok, I can talk to myself.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Herschel said:


> Why is this entire thread blank?


I can see the whole thread.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

FeministInPink said:


> I can see the whole thread.


I am too deadpan sometimes.

Speaking of which, I got my eyes lasered and on the way out, I was being the usual me and as I opened the door, I heard one nurse say to the other, yeah, he was joking, it's hard to tell, I know. Lolatmyself


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

FeministInPink said:


> I tried BOTH. And neither worked.




I just tested blocking and unblocking you in Tap and i worked for me. Sorry. Can't help any further.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Herschel said:


> Maybe this is why I only have 2 friends here. It's ok, I can talk to myself.




I'm still awaiting my friend request.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> I just tested blocking and unblocking you in Tap and i worked for me. Sorry. Can't help any further.


I'll give it another try.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Nope, still didn't work 

Guess I'm stuck reading this person's posts when they come up.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

@blueinbr thanks for trying, though.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> I'm still awaiting my friend request.


Me too. I was also under the impression that there would be lunch provided


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

FeministInPink said:


> Nope, still didn't work
> 
> Guess I'm stuck reading this person's posts when they come up.


I'm sorry


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

I'm Tapatalk and now I'm getting notifications on new threads started. 

I smell a grimlin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

jb02157 said:


> I'm sorry


I hope you didn't think I was trying to block you! Because I wasn't


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there,

Let's start with some of the basics, can you try clearing your cache and cookies?
Let me know if that helps out at all. 

Richard.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Yungster said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Let's start with some of the basics, can you try clearing your cache and cookies?
> Let me know if that helps out at all.
> ...


Thank you. That solved the problem, it seems!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Yungster said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Let's start with some of the basics, can you try clearing your cache and cookies?
> Let me know if that helps out at all.
> ...


I think you are the one @FeministInPink is trying to block ...


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

FeministInPink said:


> I hope you didn't think I was trying to block you! Because I wasn't


I thought I made you angry a few weeks ago...I'm glad I didn't


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> I think you are the one @FeministInPink is trying to block ...


Ha ha ha!!! I think it is hilarious that everyone is trying to figure out who I want to block. You're all so nosy! 
@jb02157 I used you as a test case, but I immediately unblocked you again!


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

jb02157 said:


> I thought I made you angry a few weeks ago...I'm glad I didn't


Not that I recall--I can vehemently disagree with someone and not be angry. Are you talking about when I mentioned that some of your posts had a lot of bitterness in them? That was just an observation, and I think it's just that certain things trigger you. I think you're aware of it sometimes, but I thought it was worth mentioning to you.

And besides, how could I stay mad at an avatar like that?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Glad this has been resolved. 

Lee


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I'm Tapatalk and now I'm getting notifications on new threads started.
> 
> I smell a grimlin
> 
> ...




Just change your notification settings.


----------

